# Boost Pedals?



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Im getting out of the 3 channel head scene and into the PTP single channel with a few pedals one instead. I just dont know much when it comes to boosting amps, Im having a 20 watt (switchable to 10) amp made and it'll get into classic rock territory but for anything else ill need to use a pedal. I do know thst rather than using a pedals distortion id like to use it as aboost to get more gain from the tubes in my amp, but other than that im lost.
Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

A few boost pedals I really like are: Keeley Katana Boost, Zvex SHO, Fulltone Fat-boost. Also you may want to try a Fulltone OCD with the gain turned almost off. Its got plenty of kick just as a boost. 

As far as a straight up boost. I find the keeley pretty hard to beat.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

Right now my dynamic duo concists of an MI audio Tube zone for my basic rythm tone and then a Keeley Blues driver as a solo boost.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

A really nice clean boost is the BBE Boosta Grande! I bought one when they first came out for $79.00 with adapter! They have nearly doubled in price because of the great reviews they are getting! Definitely worth a try!


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

check out this site:

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/home.html

These are hand made in Montreal.

There are several options available depending on what you need.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> A really nice clean boost is the BBE Boosta Grande! I bought one when they first came out for $79.00 with adapter! They have nearly doubled in price because of the great reviews they are getting! Definitely worth a try!


+1 Very clean and transparent.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Keeley is very good, but a bit expensive. The fatboost is also nice has a bit more coloration. Haven't tried the boosta grande.

I have two of these and they're also very good:

http://www.goudiefx.com/boost.php

I probably don't need two, so if you want one PM me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

check out the FMD by Stephenson amps as well. I have one of the early one's and it's killer. Also fairly inexpensive compared to some others.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Bad Monkey. You may be surprised . . .

TG


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Scottone said:


> check out the FMD by Stephenson amps as well. I have one of the early one's and it's killer. Also fairly inexpensive compared to some others.


I just got my FMD and it is a sweet pedal! Great full range boost and tons of other useful settings to play with. 

If you are going for a certain type of tone a lot of people use overdrives set low as a boost. I do this for leads to get just a touch more gain and compression, but mainly for the benefit of EQ of a tubescreamer type pedal - namely more mids, smoothed highs and tighter bass.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> The Keeley is very good, but a bit expensive. The fatboost is also nice has a bit more coloration. Haven't tried the boosta grande.
> 
> I have two of these and they're also very good:
> 
> ...


+1 with GoudieFX, altho I don't have the Boost, I have the Compressor, Delay and now Wah from Russ.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the goudie Crystal boost. It is a very nice and transparent booster indeed


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

The fat boost is good. But if you have the bucks the Klon is the way to go.:rockon2:


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Some may laugh, but I just picked up an MXR Micro-Amp from a buddy of mine for next to nothing, and I'm quite impressed with how it gooses my 18 Watt TMB. It's perfect for what I need, and it will always be on. I can have my volumes at 'reasonable' levels (6 or so) and this kicks just the perfect amount of grit to it at about 1 o'clock. I love it. Wish I had bought one a year ago.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

gproud said:


> Some may laugh, but I just picked up an MXR Micro-Amp from a buddy of mine for next to nothing, and I'm quite impressed with how it gooses my 18 Watt TMB. It's perfect for what I need, and it will always be on. I can have my volumes at 'reasonable' levels (6 or so) and this kicks just the perfect amount of grit to it at about 1 o'clock. I love it. Wish I had bought one a year ago.


Micro amps are cool. There's a lot of pros out there using them.

The last time I saw Duke Robillard live he was using one and tweaking the volume with his foot for solos.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

gproud said:


> Some may laugh, but I just picked up an MXR Micro-Amp from a buddy of mine for next to nothing, and I'm quite impressed with how it gooses my 18 Watt TMB. It's perfect for what I need, and it will always be on. I can have my volumes at 'reasonable' levels (6 or so) and this kicks just the perfect amount of grit to it at about 1 o'clock. I love it. Wish I had bought one a year ago.


 Derek from Sum 41 uses one.



I just bought this MXR. I read mixed reviews for the o/d but the boost side got good reviews. I'll post again after it comes in the mail.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> Derek from Sum 41 uses one.
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this MXR. I read mixed reviews for the o/d but the boost side got good reviews. I'll post again after it comes in the mail.



I have been using the boost only version of that new Dunlop pedal myself for the past month and a half. I bought it just after Christmas. It does exactly what I needed - a clean (ie does not change the tone at all) boost for solos and nothing else. Reviews mean nothing to me really, its all about what works for you and your rig/sound. I like it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I finally got to use my Bad Monkey in a jam session last night. At practice volumes the pedal is ok. It doesn't have a ton of gain on hand but sounds good.

At jamming volumes, however, it was amazing! It doesn't change the character of your sound so much as just giving you "more." I wouldn't call it transparent, but it is really nice boost with just a bit of added grit.

These things are so cheap it's nuts not to at least try one out.

TG


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

i may have a few options for you......or i can build you something custom

Drop me an email if you're still looking

Thanks
Greg


----------

